# The Nu-Metal Appreciation Thread



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah Nu-Metal, a genre of music that cops a lot of hate, and a lot of love from some. Despite the fact that it is generally really simple, its still one of my favorite genres 

Most of them have rad energy coming from the bands, even if you dont like it, they had a huge groove to it. I'll be the first to admit that there are some truly atrocious bands (Reveille anyone?), but the good ones imo more than make up for that 

Now, ON WITH TEH VIDEOS!!!





































There we go  Thats all i can be bothered finding for now. What are some of _YOUR_ favorite numetal songs?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 26, 2009)

I wouldn't really class Slipknot as a Nu-metal band, the first album was the most Nu-metalish, but at the same time it was very different to the likes of typical Nu metal like Korn and Limp Bizkit. By the 3rd album (which the Blister Exists is on) they were well away from nu metal.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

^ I disagree, especially when you consider that stuff like American Head CHarge, Drowning Pool and Nothingface are all numetal too  I think theres a big difference between "rap-metal" (a la Reveille, Limp Bizkit, and (hed)P.E) and "Numetal"... Rap metal is always numetal, whereas numetal isnt always rap.

Either way, id like to keep this free of genre arguments


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

NU METAL FTW !!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

Theres def some crap music, and its not to everyones taste, but god damn there are some awesome bands.. I love the aggression, but only when it doesnt come coupled with the bs macho posturing (Limp Bizkit excluded )


----------



## liamh (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont know much about nu-metal.
But I do love deftones:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 26, 2009)

I love korn and American Head Charge, the rest i couldnt really get into


----------



## Harry (Apr 26, 2009)

Deftones were always my favorite from the bunch.
Linkin Park's debut rocks too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2009)

I still listen to: 

Korn
Slipknot
American Head Charge
Taproot
Otep
Deftones
Linkin Park
Evanescence
Limp Bizkit
SpineShank

and I ain't ashamed! good thread


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

There were a shitload of bands i wanted to add videos for, but i feel like shit (flu) and aside from not being bothered, i went blank on half the band/song names as well 

I love em though


----------



## Luuk (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I won't say I don't like nu-metal.. But my style has changed in the years. No the biggest fan of Korn anymore.. I like to hear a song of them once a while.

Still listening a lot to Slipknot, but won't say that's nu-metal!


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 26, 2009)

My only problem with the genre is that it seems like the term is nothing more than a way for some people to lump together a bunch of bands that don't sound anything alike to make it easier to shit talk them. Which is exactly why you will never hear anyone call Tool, for example, nu metal, even though they fit the general idea of the genre perfectly. It's not cool to hate Tool, so we can't call them nu metal, because it's cool to hate nu metal(note: I love Tool). Another example, Durst may have run out of lyrical ideas after 3 dollar bill(sad part is, the rest of the band was still great on all their albums), but you have to be devoid of a soul to not be able to appreciate that album as having some great shit just because it's not cool to admit that you like some LB songs.

There's plenty of bands that fall under the heading that I love. I like music for the enjoyment of it, not so that I can make a rep.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

^ I tend to ignore the whole "nu-metal" genre as a general rule, i lump every band in it under either "Alternative Metal" or "Rap Metal" depending on what they are 

But, i figured it would be easier as a thread title, cos most people think of the same thing when you say Numetal


----------



## playstopause (Apr 26, 2009)

liamh said:


> I dont know much about nu-metal.
> But I do love deftones.



+1.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a soft spot in my heart for Numetal. It is, afterall, what got me into metal and playing guitar. It all started with Fallon Bowman of this band:



And the Black Metal Rapist was born. Baritone ESP Viper tuned to drop C through a Triple Recto..and I've spent the rest of my life trying to create a guitar tone to rival that.

Then there were banks like







Then I was really hooked. I listened to Slipknot too, and the funny thing is their first cd is the ONLY cd of theirs I had and will own. They were clearly Numetal and like all the bands in that category, after it fell out of style they tried to find an identity outside of that (often going the more melodic route like most of the others) and like many of the bands in that category they aren't very good at all anymore. Funny how that works. Out of that group Otep is the only band I listen too. I tried to continue loving Kittie..but I just can't anymore. Oracle and Spit were their best CDs


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/72355-nu-metal-lovers.html

There's probably more of these but, whatever. 

I still love and still listen to "nu-metal." Whatever the fuck some people classify it as.


----------



## I_infect (Apr 27, 2009)

I may get hell for this, but I think nu-metal from the late 90s is what kept 7 string guitars alive... and of course I'm gonna appreciate it. When you think about it, before Korn et al, who was visibly playing 7's, and making money for Ibanez etc? I think Vai and shredders could have only kept the market going for so long. When I heard Vai playing a 7, i thought "no way I can play like that, I'll stick to 6's." I heard Korn and said, "jeez even I can do that! maybe I will try a 7..." I see the same thing happening now Meshuggah and 8's... people bitch about suicide silence playing 8's but if they aren't visible, there will be no market, and will be short lived.

I was more a fan of Tool, Sevendust, Mudvayne, Coal Chamber, LIfe of Agony, and Flaw, rather than Korn, and still listen to those listed. Alot of good bands came out of that time and influenced alot of people.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2009)

I_infect said:


> Alot of good bands came out of that time and influenced alot of people.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 27, 2009)

First, I know this isn't what I should be focused on... I should be all, "great musician... blah blah" but....

Fallon is so friggin' yummy.

Now that that's been said, the fact that it's the top vid in this thread got me to thinking...

I've never liked Freak on a Leash. Korn is one of the bands most responsible for getting me into music (White Zombie being the other main one) but I just don't think it's a very good song. Now, thinking about it, I'd actually point to that song becoming popular as the beginning of the end for any possibility Korn had of sticking to their "original sound" instead of going in the dark/melodic direction they took(the 2nd big moment in that evolution came after Davis did the QOTD soundtrack, sobered up and decided he was in charge). I'd also point to FOAL as the tipping point for the "cool factor" of "nu metal" as perceived by your average metal fan.

For me, it wasn't a matter of being able to play Korn's stuff(as I wasn't playing guitar at the time) I Just love the way they sound(especially on their first 3 albums). I think many times metal fans tend to lose sight of the fact that music is not math. It's not a matter of how fast you can play or how many scales you know or how many songs you can cram a solo into. At the end of the day it should come down to the songs you write. I'm not saying that all nu metal songs were great. But I think people lose sight of the good songs because, as fans of the genre, we get too caught up in the skill instead of listening to the music.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 27, 2009)

I_infect said:


> I may get hell for this, but I think nu-metal from the late 90s is what kept 7 string guitars alive... and of course I'm gonna appreciate it. When you think about it, before Korn et al, who was visibly playing 7's, and making money for Ibanez etc? I think Vai and shredders could have only kept the market going for so long. When I heard Vai playing a 7, i thought "no way I can play like that, I'll stick to 6's." I heard Korn and said, "jeez even I can do that! maybe I will try a 7..." I see the same thing happening now Meshuggah and 8's... people bitch about suicide silence playing 8's but if they aren't visible, there will be no market, and will be short lived.
> 
> I was more a fan of Tool, Sevendust, Mudvayne, Coal Chamber, LIfe of Agony, and Flaw, rather than Korn, and still listen to those listed. Alot of good bands came out of that time and influenced alot of people.



aye, this


----------



## Variant (Apr 27, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> My only problem with the genre is that it seems like the term is nothing more than a way for some people to lump together a bunch of bands that don't sound anything alike...



 1,000,000,000% It's much like goth-rock in the same sense, some of the "associated" bands are _*so*_ far apart style wise. It's just silly.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 27, 2009)

Nu-Metal is what made me start playing the guitar and that's something I'll never forget 
I started with KoRn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit and Old-Skool Linkin Park and then went to Mushroomhead, Mudvayne and now I'm a Death Metal Fan 
I think I wouldn't listen to Metal at all if there wasn't nu-metal...
But especially KoRn and Slipknot are still my favourite bands and it's always a blast to see those guys do their thing on the stage 
Thanks for the thread 
I've been looking for motograter for years and I didn't know the band's name or the song's name


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 27, 2009)

I definitely think as a genre tag it never made sense as most bands didn't sound alike but then again Nirvana sound nothing like Soundgarden and Alice In Chains sound nothing like Mudhoney but somehow all four bands were viewed as part of the same scene.

People can say what they like but Nu-Metal rather like Grunge before it acted as a gateway for fans to go onto heavier things so in that respect I think it did some good.


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 27, 2009)

I now stole your thread and made it The Old Metal Appreciation thread.


\m/


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2009)

I personally feel that nu-metal is more of a movement that an actual genre. Any bands that around the mid 90s to early 00s took metal music and combined it with other styles (Limp Bizkit - Rap + Metal, Static-X - Industrial + Metal etc). Modern bands that share similar traits to nu-metal bands, I don't actually consider nu-metal, but nu-metal _influenced._ Its the same thing as grunge or punk. Those days are gone, and there are no new bands that are true punk or grunge, simply influenced by. Thats why M.A.N, who are essentially a nu-metal band, are just nu-metal influenced rather than the real deal to me. Nothing against them, I love them, but the movement of nu-metal has passed, and you can't capture the essence of an original nu-metal band of those times in a verbatim form.

Anyway, I love nu-metal, fave style of music for me:

Mudvayne
Static-X
Seether (nu-metal/post-grunge?)
Mushroomhead
Slipknot
Limp Bizkit (They had some good tunes, regardless of Fred Durst)
Coal Chamber
American Head Charge
Breaking Benjamin (Again, post-grunge?)
Disturbed
Linkin Park (New album is meh)
Rob Zombie (Maybe?)
Crossfade
Evanescence (Don't listen to much anymore)
Scars of Life
Skindred
Smile Empty Soul
Soulfly
Drowning Pool
Ill Nino
Mnemic (?)
Nonpoint
Papa Roach (Old stuff is better)

There are other, but those are the main ones. Coincidentally, I don't really like KoRn. I have a couple of their albums on my mp3, but I find their guitar tone horrible and couldn't listen to them too much.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Apr 27, 2009)

Holy balls this thread takes me back.

I used to listen to a lot of the bands mentioned here when I was in middle school and it's funny to see what my taste was then and what it is now. I will say that I still listen to Mushroomhead on a regular basis just because all of their stuff pre XIII and Savior Sorrow was just really fucking weird and I loved it. Their keyboard hooks and things were great and they just had a lot of elements fused in together with their music.  

Can't say the same for the others who I've retired such as Static X, Coal Chamber, Mudvayne, Slipknot, Drowning Pool, Dope, Ill Nino, etc. Never got into some of the ones that are still popular like Korn, Limp Bizkit and the like. My sister used to be super into Korn and I always hated when she played it loud enough that I could hear lol. It was all fun back then, but nowadays the music snob in me doesn't let me enjoy it anymore. They used to be pretty great in my mind, but hell tastes and times change it was fun while it lasted for me.


----------



## I_infect (Apr 27, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Breaking Benjamin (Again, post-grunge?)



Breaking Ben is an interesting case for a couple of reasons... they are a local band here that really 'made it big' as they say. For the longest times in the clubs here they were a trio( they recorded their demo that way). It's pretty much a vehicle for the singer(Ben Burnley)- hence the name of the band. They signed, and their was also another local band called Lifer who had 'made it big'(they were on a few soundtracks; Alex Lifeson of Rush produced their first album). Anyway Lifer(who imo was awesome) lost their deal, and the guitarist and bassist left and joined BB. Ben was heavily influenced by Nirvana and you can hear it in alot of tracks... but the first album was freakin heavy. Intense live. They have a great guitar sound but lean a little too 'commercially formulaic' for my taste anymore.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2009)

I actually really enjoyed Lifer. I'd like to find any of their albums sometime.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I wouldn't really class Slipknot as a Nu-metal band, the first album was the most Nu-metalish, but at the same time it was very different to the likes of typical Nu metal like Korn and Limp Bizkit. By the 3rd album (which the Blister Exists is on) they were well away from nu metal.



definitely nu metal...


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> definitely nu metal...



I thought so


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> I now stole your thread and made it The Old Metal Appreciation thread.
> 
> 
> \m/






but i approve...  
(i actually don't like nu metal at all... but i'm not gonna be a dick)



Demoniac said:


> I thought so



WE KNEW so...


----------



## I_infect (Apr 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> I actually really enjoyed Lifer. I'd like to find any of their albums sometime.



Man, I have the first one, and the 2nd E.P., along with some unreleased stuff. They were called My Downfall for awhile before they finally broke up.The singer, also a local, is in a band now called The Drama Club, which in a nice way, is a departure from the heavier,darker sound 

Try to find the EP, which is called IV i think. good stuff.

EDIT Link-http://www.myspace.com/mydownfallofficial


----------



## Hypothermia (Apr 28, 2009)

I really like the occational P.O.D. and Ill niño listening. Great bands


----------



## Pauly (Apr 28, 2009)

This all takes me back to being 16 again.



/www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXnQZUOlYws


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Apr 29, 2009)

When i was 15 and 16 my favorite bands were Korn, Slipknot, Mudvayne, Deftones, Static-X, Hed PE, Otep, etc. It was bands like these that were the reason i even picked up a guitar. They opened the door for me into the world of heavy music. Each year that goes by since then i find myself listening to heavier and more brutal bands. These days i really cant stand Nu-Metal, but still, i owe the genre pretty much everything i am today. I still like some of those bands early albums, i'll give them a listen from time to time when i feel like re-living my highschool memories.


----------



## shaneroo (Apr 29, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I personally feel that nu-metal is more of a movement that an actual genre. Any bands that around the mid 90s to early 00s took metal music and combined it with other styles (Limp Bizkit - Rap + Metal, Static-X - Industrial + Metal etc). Modern bands that share similar traits to nu-metal bands, I don't actually consider nu-metal, but nu-metal _influenced._ Its the same thing as grunge or punk. Those days are gone, and there are no new bands that are true punk or grunge, simply influenced by. Thats why M.A.N, who are essentially a nu-metal band, are just nu-metal influenced rather than the real deal to me. Nothing against them, I love them, but the movement of nu-metal has passed, and you can't capture the essence of an original nu-metal band of those times in a verbatim form.
> 
> Anyway, I love nu-metal, fave style of music for me:
> 
> ...


speaking as objectively as possible, 
korn paved the way for those bands.
and don't judge bands by mp3's. if you don't like the tone, that's different..... but everyone sounds like shit on mp3's compared to disc.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> speaking as objectively as possible,
> korn paved the way for those bands.
> and don't judge bands by mp3's. if you don't like the tone, that's different..... but everyone sounds like shit on mp3's compared to disc.



So very true.

Whether you like KoRn or not, the groove they set, and the huge overall "sound" the music had when they started paved theway for every single one of them. They changed the focus from technical proficiency and lead-work to the rhythm and massive force of the _music_ as a whole... without which, half these bands would never have been.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

Korn carried the standard


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 29, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> So very true.
> 
> Whether you like KoRn or not, the groove they set, and the huge overall "sound" the music had when they started paved theway for every single one of them. They changed the focus from technical proficiency and lead-work to the rhythm and massive force of the _music_ as a whole... without which, half these bands would never have been.



It is really weird to think about would have happened without Korn's existence I mean what the fuck we have been listening to if they hadn't came on the scene? 

On a personal level Korn was the band that got me into heavier stuff due to their subject matter I liked heavier music but I was always put off by the fact that there was a macho jock attitude to it (think Phil Anselmo) and quite frankly I just don't want to listen to a band who seem just like the guys who beat the crap out of me in high school ya know? 

One of the conclusions I came to reading this is that in a more action = reaction way Korn brought us the era of Thrash/Melodic death metal type bands that we are living in now too, obviously they didn't influence it sonically but the desire to get away from their kind of sound is what initially fuelled the movement and interest of fans.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else but thrash/melodic death metal bores the shit out of me. obviously there are exceptions like Testament, Exodus and At The Gates but the majority of it is so predictable and uninspiring, I can't stand to listen to it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Korn carried the standard



I really didn't think the first 2 albums were that bad. Then Follow the Leader came and it was... Well I guess it was ok. But after that I have no idea what happened.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nu-Metal was good for what it was. It definitely put me in the direction of true heavy metal. Some of the bands I actually still listen to and think are great are...

American Head Charge
Motograter (wish they put out more than on cd)
Mushroomhead (first two albums were awesome)
Flaw
Korn ( again the first two albums were great)
Linkin Park (only the first two cd's as well)
Deftones (every album is amazing!)
Mudvayne (again the first 2 albums were good, the 3rd was ok)
Slipknot


Some of those bands I don't personally consider Nu-Metal but I know they are generally classified that way.

MOTOGRATER IS BACK!!!!!!!!!

Many thought the 2003 lineup was unstoppable; on their way to
the top. But as most great things come to an end, so did they. 
Or so we thought? 

Motograter is back with the new breed lineup including original 
guitarist Nuke, Motograterist Bruce, Twitch drums, Mylon
bass, Tyler guitars, and the barking yet melodic 
vocals, of Angel. Motograter has been locked away in the 
Hills of Sacramento this past year writing the new album.
They are now entering the studio to record with Motograters
original producer James "Jimbo" Barton. 

Maintaining their signature mud-like paint, the tribal look lends
an organic feel to their burnished industrial sound. Adding
technically sound, guitar solos and heavy double-bass 
to the mix, Motograter is sick as ever. 

What can be expected from the new album?
"We are staying true to our roots...catchy melodies, fast paced beats... 
but we have a more modern, HEAVY sound," says guitarist, Nuke. 
With that said, the anticipation grows. Motograter's 
new album is expected mid-2009. 

Touring plans are in the works and will be posted shortly. 


I listened to the demo clip they had up and the new vocalist sounds a lot like Ivan!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 29, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> speaking as objectively as possible,
> korn paved the way for those bands.
> and don't judge bands by mp3's. if you don't like the tone, that's different..... but everyone sounds like shit on mp3's compared to disc.



I have the actual CDs/albums, I didn't just download them  Its that + the fact that I only like a few songs here and there, most of them don't really do it for me. And I respect the fact that nu-metal essentially owes its success to them. Great band, just don't get me off.

I prefer Coal Chamber, much more ballsy and heavier. Plus Dez is just epic.


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> MOTOGRATER IS BACK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thought the 2003 lineup was unstoppable; on their way to
> the top. But as most great things come to an end, so did they.
> ...



Where did you see this?


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> Where did you see this?




At first I saw it on Wikipeida, and then I went to Motograter's new Myspace page and that is where I copied the article from.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 19, 2009)

Can't believe Sevendust was only mentioned once 

Let's fix that! 






















You're welcome


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2009)

^ what's with all the thread bumps?


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 19, 2009)

I was posting in the Appreciation of Appreciation thread, and saw this on the bottom... it hasn't been THAT long ago, and I missed it the first time around


----------



## lucasreis (May 19, 2009)

SEVENDUST FTW!!


----------



## Daemoniac (May 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ what's with all the thread bumps?



This is an appreciation thread  And a damn good one at that


----------



## DDDorian (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's like three weeks old, hardly an issue.

Just found this band I figure you baggy-pants dorks might appreciate:


----------



## Wi77iam (May 21, 2009)

limp bizkit fucking r00lz


----------



## liamh (May 23, 2009)

James LaBries solo album had a nu-metal feel to it:

Fucking awesome song..


----------



## windu (May 23, 2009)

i dont exactly get the exact meaning of "numetal" but from what everyone is saying they are either mainstream which is what i got from it, or they just sound different from eveyr other band

does this mean rage would be in that catagory?

becuase i certainlty hope not. 

rage against the machine isnt any genre

rage against the machine....is rage against the machine!
=D


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2009)

windu said:


> i dont exactly get the exact meaning of "numetal" but from what everyone is saying they are either mainstream which is what i got from it, or they just sound different from eveyr other band
> 
> does this mean rage would be in that catagory?
> 
> ...




I think nu-metal was a 'movement' rather than a 'genre'. A collection of bands from the mid 90s to early 2000s that combined different styles with a more mainstream appraoch to metal. Thats just what I've always seen it as.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 23, 2009)

windu said:


> i dont exactly get the exact meaning of "numetal" but from what everyone is saying they are either mainstream which is what i got from it, or they just sound different from eveyr other band
> 
> does this mean rage would be in that catagory?
> 
> ...



To me, Nu-Metal isnt a genre. Like vampiregenocide says below, it was more a movement of bands who made metal to sell metal. I think the 2 ultimate examples of that for me, are Limp Bizkit, and Crazy Town.

That being said, i never looked at it as a 'genre' like some people do... so far as im concerned, most 'numetal' bands are just Alternative Metal 

As for RATM, i put them just under "rap metal" and thats all 



vampiregenocide said:


> I think nu-metal was a 'movement' rather than a 'genre'. A collection of bands from the mid 90s to early 2000s that combined different styles with a more mainstream appraoch to metal. Thats just what I've always seen it as.


----------



## Cyco Nino (May 24, 2009)

Nu metal is a mainstreem name for the crossover (rap metal, industrial metal, hardcore metal, funk metal) bands from end 90s-early 2000s.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 25, 2009)

Cyco Nino said:


> Nu metal is a mainstreem name for the crossover (rap metal, industrial metal, hardcore metal, funk metal) bands from end 90s-early 2000s.



Exactly, no one from that time actually called themselves 'nu-metal' (at least, no serious band). I think, because LP and LB and Korn blew up so big, that most folks associate the nu-metal label with hip-hop influenced rock and metal. Just by it's own nature, that leaves a lot of bands out, and doesn't cover the ones it includes. Grunge is the same thing, a label to dump a lot of bands with some very basic similarities in, that none of the bands themselves liked.

Let's take Korn, for example: _definitely_ hip-hop influenced, as anyone can see; what wasn't as apparent at the time was how new wave influenced they were/are. A lot of what they did, too, was as much techno/industrial/noise as hip-hop; a lot of the sound effects were obviously replicating turntable effects, etc, but a lot of it sounds (to me) more like Depeche Mode than Run-DMC. 

Some bands were less influenced by hip-hop and more by the 70's funk that created hip-hop (RATM); some, more by disco and the electronica that grew out of it (Static-X); others blended in all sorts of things, but the key is, no one sat around and said "hmm, 2 cups of this, and dash of that", they just played the music that sounded good to them, and fuck anyone else. 

Until it got popular, at which point that's _exactly_ what a lot of them did 

I honestly miss the 90's, musically anyway (which I know makes me sound like an old fart). There was SO much good music coming out, and the people doing it didn't really care _what_ it was called; everything they heard and liked, they'd throw together and see what happened. I miss that, a lot. So much hardening into genres now, very little crossover... you know, in genetics, when a community never introduces new DNA, eventually that community dies out from lack of viable offspring; it takes outside genetic influence to keep things evolving.

I'm waiting for the next big DNA deposit in rock and metal!


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Just found this band I figure you baggy-pants dorks might appreciate



Hmm... Limp Bizkit in Japan? 

FYI, I am _not_ a dork, I am a _GEEK_, thank you very much!


----------



## shaneroo (May 25, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Exactly, no one from that time actually called themselves 'nu-metal' (at least, no serious band). I think, because LP and LB and Korn blew up so big, that most folks associate the nu-metal label with hip-hop influenced rock and metal. Just by it's own nature, that leaves a lot of bands out, and doesn't cover the ones it includes. Grunge is the same thing, a label to dump a lot of bands with some very basic similarities in, that none of the bands themselves liked.
> 
> Let's take Korn, for example: _definitely_ hip-hop influenced, as anyone can see; what wasn't as apparent at the time was how new wave influenced they were/are. A lot of what they did, too, was as much techno/industrial/noise as hip-hop; a lot of the sound effects were obviously replicating turntable effects, etc, but a lot of it sounds (to me) more like Depeche Mode than Run-DMC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple-J (May 25, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Exactly, no one from that time actually called themselves 'nu-metal' (at least, no serious band). I think, because LP and LB and Korn blew up so big, that most folks associate the nu-metal label with hip-hop influenced rock and metal. Just by it's own nature, that leaves a lot of bands out, and doesn't cover the ones it includes. Grunge is the same thing, a label to dump a lot of bands with some very basic similarities in, that none of the bands themselves liked.
> 
> Let's take Korn, for example: _definitely_ hip-hop influenced, as anyone can see; what wasn't as apparent at the time was how new wave influenced they were/are. A lot of what they did, too, was as much techno/industrial/noise as hip-hop; a lot of the sound effects were obviously replicating turntable effects, etc, but a lot of it sounds (to me) more like Depeche Mode than Run-DMC.
> 
> ...



 Great post man.

In reference to what you say about the 90's I think the internet has changed this as now trends in music are created and marketed to death much quicker now, in a way it has also segregated things too because in order for a band to sell themselves via the internet they have to label themselves a genre.

I also think that we just aren't in a phase of music that is forward thinking right now for example in metal there's a lot of Thrash/Death Metal type sounds and in indie rock there's a lot of Post-Punk style bands around both of these things to me are just 80's retro and nothing new but maybe things will change soon?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> I'm waiting for the next big DNA deposit in rock and metal!



I think within the next few years, a lot more djent-chug bands will be in the mainstream metal charts. Its already starting now.


----------



## lucasreis (May 25, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think within the next few years, a lot more djent-chug bands will be in the mainstream metal charts. Its already starting now.



It took a while but I remember thinking about it in 2002 when Meshuggah released Nothing. I was like "oh, this 8 string shit is going to become mainstream someday, just like 7 strings did". And now I´m waiting for 2011/2012 when 9 string guitars will start rising and by 2017/2018 the style used by the players will be popular... lol


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 16, 2009)

nu metal was something that copped a lot, due to the popularity some bands aquired (as mentioned by others earlier) generally when something becomes popular, most people seem to hate it in the end. i still like a lot of it. there are some bands i cant listen to nowadays (like limp bizkit and a few others) just because that aspect of my musical taste has changed, but the bands such as Korn, Slipknot, spineshank and others made some classic music. i was really getting into heavy bands using more electronics in their music. im a big industrial fan at heart, so its always a welcome into my appetite of heavy noise


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 16, 2009)

LIMP BIZKIT FUCKING R00lZ


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> LIMP BIZKIT FUCKING R00lZ



they were so bad at Download 

Korn FTW!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2009)

^ That's disappointing


----------



## Senensis (Jun 16, 2009)

Limp Bizkit was that bad ?

Damn, I was so looking foward to their concert in Paris next month. Still one of my favorite group music-wise (aka : I wish they would kill Durst and get a proper singer).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

my favourite nu-metal bands are:

Korn
Ill Nino
Taproot
Slipknot
Chimaira
SpineShank


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they were so bad at Download
> 
> Korn FTW!


They've had like 3 gigs per week for the last 30 days, they're getting tired 
They were awesome at RAR btw 
But Korn were better


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my favourite nu-metal bands are:
> 
> Korn
> Ill Nino
> ...



Korn
Spineshank
Crossbreed
Motograter
Limp Bizkit
Unloco
American Head Charge
Mushroomhead



And Linkin Parks first few albums (before this new abomination...)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

Linkin Park FTW! hell yeah 

I like Evanescence too


----------



## Harry (Jun 17, 2009)

Any Korn tone experts in this thread?
I read a while back the first album was done with treble on 9, mids on 0 and bass on 9 (on a Triple Recto I assume), but I call complete bullshit.
Does anyone know the REAL settings they used?
The tone they had on that album has way too much mid range for 0 mids and treble on 9. 
It sounds to me more like the album was done with the mids at about 6 or 7, treble at maybe 6 and bass at 4 or 5 perhaps.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

Harry said:


> Any Korn tone experts in this thread?
> I read a while back the first album was done with treble on 9, mids on 0 and bass on 9 (on a Triple Recto I assume), but I call complete bullshit.
> Does anyone know the REAL settings they used?
> The tone they had on that album has way too much mid range for 0 mids and treble on 9.
> It sounds to me more like the album was done with the mids at about 6 or 7, treble at maybe 6 and bass at 4 or 5 perhaps.



why don't you PM Shane? 

oh, and ask him the EQ for Follow The Leader while you're at it


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they were so bad at Download
> 
> Korn FTW!


 
damn.. well i hope both these bands tour australia .. on their "world tour"


----------



## Joose (Jun 17, 2009)

Sevendust, Sw1tched and pre-"Take A Look In The Mirror" KoRn. Easily the 3 greatest.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 17, 2009)

Harry said:


> Any Korn tone experts in this thread?
> I read a while back the first album was done with treble on 9, mids on 0 and bass on 9 (on a Triple Recto I assume), but I call complete bullshit.
> Does anyone know the REAL settings they used?
> The tone they had on that album has way too much mid range for 0 mids and treble on 9.
> It sounds to me more like the album was done with the mids at about 6 or 7, treble at maybe 6 and bass at 4 or 5 perhaps.



That's going to be a hard one to nail down because they used so much different gear and layered it all(like happens so often). They didn't just use rectos. They didn't even just use 7s. There's LPs and, if I rememeber correctly, even a tele or 2 layered in there. Nailing down what they do to recreate the tone live may be a bit simpler but as for what they did in studio, it's going to be a bit tougher than just treble/mids/bass.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 17, 2009)

Joose said:


> Sevendust, Sw1tched and pre-"Take A Look In The Mirror" KoRn. Easily the 3 greatest.



Sevendust are so underated even more so in europe were they are more of a cult band they could do with a shake up in the songwriting dept but in Lajon they have a man who for me is easily the best vocalist of the Nu-Metal era.

As far as Korn tone this has been discussed in another thread (can't remember which though) and the opening chord of "Blind" is a Sears silvertone which they used on the record also for amps they had an endorsement with Hughes and Kettner and used their Attax model. 
I do actually have three or four old Guitar Worlds with Korn interviews from the period of their first/second albums so if I can find them I'll scan them and post them at the weekend.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2009)

My fave nu-metal bands:

Mudvayne
Scars of Life
Mushroomhead
American Head Charge
Fear Factory (they're basically nu-metal on a few albums)
Ra
Seether
Soulfly


----------



## hairychris (Jun 18, 2009)

There was some good local shit going on in London end of the 90s. Fun scene. It had pretty much evaporated by 2000/2001. Hybrid UK and Vacant Stare FTMFW.

Shit, I still remember seeing Korn in London in summer of '95 after having taken a crapload of amphetamines. Very good show - one of my all time favourites, actually. Mad Scouse mate getting into all sorts of chaos at a club afterwards was less 'good' but that's another matter entirely!


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 19, 2009)

It was actually the same thing here in Sacramento. End of the 90's through 2003/2004 there was a shit ton of great music around here. Now, there's a good band or 2 mixed in with a bunch of "indie" shit.


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

Joose said:


> Sw1tched



I fucking love this band.


----------



## Korngod (Jun 19, 2009)

korn ftw.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2010)

This thread deserves a bump for some more underground nu metal.

Scars of Life :








One Minute Silence


----------



## courtney2018 (May 3, 2010)

I love Scars of Life! I've got alot of their early stuff. I've wondered if they're still around. I guess they are.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 3, 2010)

courtney2018 said:


> I love Scars of Life! I've got alot of their early stuff. I've wondered if they're still around. I guess they are.


 

Well apparently they're reforming with a new lineup soon, but its been a while with no updates. I hope they still are, I love them.


----------



## jymellis (May 3, 2010)

i dont agree with the whole "drop a band in a catagory and give them a genre"thing, but agree with vampire totally MUSHROOMHEAD is one of my all time favorite bands!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 3, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i dont agree with the whole "drop a band in a catagory and give them a genre"thing, but agree with vampire totally MUSHROOMHEAD is one of my all time favorite bands!!!!


 
 Yeah man I mean its unfair to just call them nu metal, the whole genre is so diverse many of the bands in it are influenced by different things. I consider it more of a movement than a genre.


----------



## the red rocket (May 3, 2010)

if slipknot isnt nu metal what is it?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 3, 2010)

the red rocket said:


> if slipknot isnt nu metal what is it?



Some people like to avoid the labels because they like the band and don't want to admit to liking "numetal" or "core" bands. They are what they are

Static X- Wisconsin Death Trip
Mudvayne- L.D. 50
Kittie- Spit
Slipknot- Slipknot

Those are my top four nu-metal cds


----------



## jymellis (May 3, 2010)

the red rocket said:


> if slipknot isnt nu metal what is it?


i call it SLIPKNOT,fuck labels and name calling bullshit


----------



## Jtizzle (May 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm all about the kornz and the slipknots, all the heavies.
/sarcasm.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 3, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i call it SLIPKNOT,fuck labels and name calling bullshit


 
Labels have a point though, makes it easier to describe how something sounds. 


Slipknot are numetal sure, but they have a lot of death metal influence. Like KoRn are influenced by hip hop and Static-X are influenced by industrial. Thats what I love about numetal, its full of bands that share similar traits, but mix and match bits from shit loads of other genres, creating something truly diverse.


----------



## matt397 (May 3, 2010)

Im glad I found this thread. this was _the shit, _for me anyway, when I was in highschool. Korn, Limp Bizkit and Deftones are basically the bands that taught me how to play guitar. 

here's my add to the list, hope Im not reposting anything













christ I could go on all day


----------



## Triple7 (May 3, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Some people like to avoid the labels because they like the band and don't want to admit to liking "numetal" or "core" bands. They are what they are
> 
> Static X- Wisconsin Death Trip
> Mudvayne- L.D. 50
> ...


 

I will just add a few to this list and remove Kittie (I do own that cd, and it is good just not in my favorites)

American Head Charge- The War Of Art
Motograter- Motograter
Mushroomhead- XX


----------



## Joose (May 3, 2010)

1999


2010 (one of the softer songs on the new album, but the maturity of the music is sooo obvious)


They're still heavy, don't worry!


----------



## sentagoda (May 3, 2010)

Slipknot
Korn
Disturbed

I used to listen alot to.

I had some fast food bands i listned a bit to like 40 below summer, dry kill logic, slaves on dope,


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2010)

This thread doesn't have enough Flaw







And (tremendously underrated, IMO) Ill Nino with epic :chunkynumetaltone:


----------



## Ben.Last (May 3, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Some people like to avoid the labels because they like the band and don't want to admit to liking "numetal" or "core" bands. They are what they are



Eh. My issue with this "genre" is that, in general, there's no logic of it being called a genre except that the inverse of what you said is true too. Tons of pretentious "metalheads" just throw whatever bands they now don't like from the time period under the heading so they can trash talk them with as little effort as possible. 

There's just so much variation between the band's sounds that, in this case, I really can't see it all as being 1 genre.


----------



## MSalonen (May 3, 2010)

Exactly.

Like Alien Ant Farm compared to Slipknot. Or Korn compared to Disturbed.

All called "nu metal" but none of them sound alike. Not like Cannibal Corpse and Decapitated both being death metal.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Labels have a point though, makes it easier to describe how something sounds. .



Exactly, for example look at Therion and Krisiun, both are metal but one might not like both.

Always hated nu-metal but Korn and Coal Chamber are guilty pleasures.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 3, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Eh. My issue with this "genre" is that, in general, there's no logic of it being called a genre except that the inverse of what you said is true too. Tons of pretentious "metalheads" just throw whatever bands they now don't like from the time period under the heading so they can trash talk them with as little effort as possible.
> 
> There's just so much variation between the band's sounds that, in this case, I really can't see it all as being 1 genre.


 
Exactly why I see it as a movement and not a genre.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Exactly why I see it as a movement and not a genre.



I can understand that. there were some tenants that ran through a good portion of the bands, I guess. Most obvious one I'd point out being de-emphasizing guitar solos (something I was able to firmly get behind since I've never been a huge fan of them... shocking, I know)

Still, don't know if it was quite cohesive enough that I'd adopt the mindset that it was a movement myself.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 3, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> I can understand that. there were some tenants that ran through a good portion of the bands, I guess. Most obvious one I'd point out being de-emphasizing guitar solos (something I was able to firmly get behind since I've never been a huge fan of them... shocking, I know)
> 
> Still, don't know if it was quite cohesive enough that I'd adopt the mindset that it was a movement myself.


 
A lot of proper numetal IMO was influenced by grunge, with the heavy distorted choruses and clean, lighter verses. And, obvsiously more simple. I also think its a bit more melodic and mainstream than say death metal, deathcore etc. The lyrics tend to be angsty too.

That, and a lot of bands even brought in rapping. 

Another thing about numetal is as I said, the fact that a lot of bands actively combined the basic numetal ideals with sounds from other genres, its a very experimental movement.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 3, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I will just add a few to this list and remove Kittie (I do own that cd, and it is good just not in my favorites)
> 
> American Head Charge- The War Of Art
> Motograter- Motograter
> Mushroomhead- XX



Now that there is an awesome addition  Motograter were amazing


----------



## Daemoniac (May 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> A lot of proper numetal IMO was influenced by grunge, with the heavy distorted choruses and clean, lighter verses. And, obvsiously more simple. I also think its a bit more melodic and mainstream than say death metal, deathcore etc. The lyrics tend to be angsty too.
> 
> That, and a lot of bands even brought in rapping.
> 
> Another thing about numetal is as I said, the fact that a lot of bands actively combined the basic numetal ideals with sounds from other genres, its a very experimental movement.


----------



## Origin (May 3, 2010)

Korn originally got me into sevens, can't thank them enough. Petrucci would've done it eventually, but not as quickly.


----------



## Gitte (May 3, 2010)

I love NuMetal!! 
It all started for me with Korn when i was in the states. I loved the agression. Then came Limp Bizkit, 311, deftones, linkin park and (one of my favourites) Ill Nino.

Even if i listen to lots of hardcore i still love some numetal/alternative stuff like sevendust, red, deftones, trust company and limp bizkit


----------



## Bobo (May 3, 2010)

Alien Ant Farm...wow I forgot about there total awesomeness. Of course they were pretty unique to just deem Nu-metal imo, but that's not what's important here. These songs however are important


----------



## Daemoniac (May 3, 2010)

AAF were awesome  I haven't heard any of their stuff in sooooo long


----------



## Bobo (May 3, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> AAF were awesome  I haven't heard any of their stuff in sooooo long



Preach it man! I do want to get whatever came after their first cd. I can't remember exactly what happened to them. Guitarist quit? There was an accident with the singer getting hurt? I don't remember specifics if I even heard them, but looking back I'm bummed they didn't totally blow up.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (May 3, 2010)

I love Nu-Metal lol, used to listen to it alot when I was into metalcore etc too

Disturbed, Slipknot & Linkin Park (didn't know Linkin Park was nu-metal but apparently they are )


----------



## MSalonen (May 3, 2010)

Attitude by AAF will always be one of my favorite songs of all time. I love it.

Here's an awesome acoustic performance of it, from (relatively) recently!


----------



## Triple7 (May 3, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Now that there is an awesome addition  Motograter were amazing



Yea dude, new album coming out soon I think right? A couple new members including the vocalist.


----------



## jymellis (May 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> A lot of proper numetal IMO was influenced by grunge, with the heavy distorted choruses and clean, lighter verses. And, obvsiously more simple. I also think its a bit more melodic and mainstream than say death metal, deathcore etc. The lyrics tend to be angsty too.
> 
> That, and a lot of bands even brought in rapping.
> 
> Another thing about numetal is as I said, the fact that a lot of bands actively combined the basic numetal ideals with sounds from other genres, its a very experimental movement.


 
what is your favorite mushroomhead cd they are once again prolly one of my all time favorites (even though when i saw them open for gwar in 91 or 92 i hated them) so i really like to hear from other people that like them also


----------



## Ben.Last (May 4, 2010)

I always kind of threw AAF in more with the Blink 182 crowd (although I definitely like them a bit more than most of that crap).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 4, 2010)

Randy said:


> This thread doesn't have enough Flaw
> 
> 
> i agree, so here it is again!
> ...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Preach it man! I do want to get whatever came after their first cd. I can't remember exactly what happened to them. Guitarist quit? There was an accident with the singer getting hurt? I don't remember specifics if I even heard them, but looking back I'm bummed they didn't totally blow up.


 
Bass player quit and went back to education, then the rest of them split up like 2008/2009?




jymellis said:


> what is your favorite mushroomhead cd they are once again prolly one of my all time favorites (even though when i saw them open for gwar in 91 or 92 i hated them) so i really like to hear from other people that like them also


 
Mushroomhead are barely numetal, they have a lot of unique traits and came way earlier than most of the other numetal bands. That said, they share a few similarities with numetal bands.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Mushroomhead are barely numetal, they have a lot of unique traits and came way earlier than most of the other numetal bands. That said, they share a few similarities with numetal bands.



Sure they are dude... Listen to XIII and tell me that isn't numetal  They (to me at least) are nearly the epitome of what nu-metal represented; a mixing of genres.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 4, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Yea dude, new album coming out soon I think right? A couple new members including the vocalist.



Nice! Didn't know that actually. Hopefully it will be awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Sure they are dude... Listen to XIII and tell me that isn't numetal  They (to me at least) are nearly the epitome of what nu-metal represented; a mixing of genres.


 
True true dude, they are one of the most unique numetal bands by far though either way IMO.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 4, 2010)

I actually think that the band they're style is closest to is Faith No More, personally. Just something about their song writing...


----------



## jymellis (May 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Mushroomhead are barely numetal, they have a lot of unique traits and came way earlier than most of the other numetal bands. That said, they share a few similarities with numetal bands.


 
you didnt answer my question, whats your favorite mushroomhead cd?


----------



## lucasreis (May 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> True true dude, they are one of the most unique numetal bands by far though either way IMO.



Mushroomhead is the fucking TITS man! I love them. XX and XIII are still constant listens to me. Great tone, great singers, great piano tracks, fucking awesome and original band. They're the only band to remind me of Faith No More to ever emerge of this so called movement.


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 4, 2010)

Korn. End of! haha!! fcuking love em! invented the lot, the sound the look the down tuned 7's everything and on top that the songs are amazing... The debut still sounds fresh as fcuk today. 

Agree with another poster that Coal Chamber are a guilty pleasure too, Dark Days is a really good album and Loco is an amazing tune! Megg's Rascon was it on guitar?? with the red acrylic BC Rich Stealths????


----------



## jymellis (May 4, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Mushroomhead is the fucking TITS man! I love them. XX and XIII are still constant listens to me. Great tone, great singers, great piano tracks, fucking awesome and original band. They're the only band to remind me of Faith No More to ever emerge of this so called movement.


 
wow your the only person to hear a similarity to faith no more besides me that i have talked to! do you have a favorite song and why?after you go, ill tell you my favorite and why


----------



## DDDorian (May 4, 2010)

Please, someone do or say something stupid so I have an excuse to close this thread

(DISCLAIMER: don't actually do or say anything stupid)



vampiregenocide said:


> Mushroomhead are barely numetal, they have a lot of unique traits and came way earlier than most of the other numetal bands. That said, they share a few similarities with numetal bands.



Every nu-metal fan says the exact same thing about every nu-metal band ever.


----------



## jymellis (May 4, 2010)

i guess this makes me nu-metalcore lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> you didnt answer my question, whats your favorite mushroomhead cd?


 
Oh my bad  XX 



Louis Cypher said:


> Korn. End of! haha!! fcuking love em! invented the lot, the sound the look the down tuned 7's everything and on top that the songs are amazing... The debut still sounds fresh as fcuk today.
> 
> Agree with another poster that Coal Chamber are a guilty pleasure too, Dark Days is a really good album and Loco is an amazing tune! Megg's Rascon was it on guitar?? with the red acrylic BC Rich Stealths????


 
KoRn are great, their old stuff is so atmospheric. And CC are epic too. 



DDDorian said:


> Every nu-metal fan says the exact same thing about every nu-metal band ever.


 
Well, Mushroomhead aren't my favourite numetal band, but I do think they are more unique than most others. Bands like Spineshank, Scars of Life and whatnot are pretty straight numetal (though still good imo) but Mushroomhead just have a bit more to them. I'm not a fanboy of any numetal band, so I wouldn't agree with that statement blindly.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> wow your the only person to hear a similarity to faith no more besides me that i have talked to! do you have a favorite song and why?after you go, ill tell you my favorite and why



I just said that a couple of posts before he did.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 4, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> Every nu-metal fan says the exact same thing about every nu-metal band ever.



I don't. I just think the concept behind calling "it" a genre is ridiculous.

That being said, in a few years time all the metalheads trashing bands from the period are going to go back to accepting the good out of it as good and all the crap that they're talking now is going to be forgotten (rather than being used to point out what a bunch of pretentious ninnies they are as it should be). The same thing happens with every new cycle. Just like now it's acceptable again to like stuff from the 80s whereas, through the 90s, people would have gotten sideways glances for liking bands like Priest and Maiden. The level to which metal follows the same patterns as pop is depressing.


----------



## Bobo (May 4, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> I always kind of threw AAF in more with the Blink 182 crowd (although I definitely like them a bit more than most of that crap).



It's hard to call them nu-metal, but I don't see them fitting in with a generic new age punk band either. AAF was way more unique and talented.



vampiregenocide said:


> Bass player quit and went back to education, then the rest of them split up like 2008/2009?



Well that does suck to fizzle out  But they still made one of my top albums ever.


----------



## Acatalepsy (May 4, 2010)

SOAD and the Deftones are the only two I could be bothered with now tbh.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2010)

What the hell happened to SOAD  They were making some really cool music for a while, then they just disappeared  I'd rather like a new album


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> Every nu-metal fan says the exact same thing about every nu-metal band ever.



I don't


----------



## Hypothermia (May 5, 2010)

I love me some ol' P.O.D.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> What the hell happened to SOAD  They were making some really cool music for a while, then they just disappeared  I'd rather like a new album


 
They went on Hiatus for a while, to concentrate on otehr stuff Rumours are they'll get back together later this year for some festival gigs and stuff.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2010)

Oh well that's cool  I really liked their stuff.. it was wacky.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Oh well that's cool  I really liked their stuff.. it was wacky.


 
Yeah man had a really nice twist to it, they seem to have brought in a little Armenian music into it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 5, 2010)

The only nu metal band I can safely say I like is Otep. Preferably the first two CDs.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2010)

Otep are alright, though there is definitely stuff i'd rather listen to. I agree that their first couple of albums are better than the latter too


----------



## jymellis (May 5, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> I just said that a couple of posts before he did.


 
sorry maing, i didnt see your post. whats your favorite mushroomhead cd?


----------



## Triple7 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## jymellis (May 5, 2010)

lolol /\that still picture for that vid /\ looks like the singer from SUGAR GAY


----------



## Triple7 (May 5, 2010)

yea, he totally does!


----------



## Triple-J (May 5, 2010)

They were one of the best bands of the era and their sole album whupped most other Nu Metal bands and unlike most of their peers doesn't sound dated or cliched now and stands up very well against most modern bands too ladies and gentlemen I give you.........SNOT!


----------



## soldierkahn (May 5, 2010)

i still say there aint enough Flaw in here lol... this band has got to be the one that defines me lol














and one of my personal favs


----------



## Variant (May 5, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Eh. My issue with this "genre" is that, in general, there's no logic of it being called a genre except that the inverse of what you said is true too. Tons of pretentious "metalheads" just throw whatever bands they now don't like from the time period under the heading so they can trash talk them with as little effort as possible.
> 
> There's just so much variation between the band's sounds that, in this case, I really can't see it all as being 1 genre.



Agreed, 100%. File under "goth" and "classic rock" as a broad, sweeping, nonsensical generalization of bands caught under an umbrella during a specific time period, or that appealed to kids in the same pant sizes. If Chevelle and Mudvayne are the same subgenere, then so are Nickelback and Meshuggah.


----------



## MSalonen (May 5, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Static-X, personally.


----------



## soldierkahn (May 5, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> I'm a big fan of Static-X, personally.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2010)

Static-X are awesome.


----------



## soldierkahn (May 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> I fucking love this band.



i double stamp that one with awesomeness!!


----------



## soldierkahn (May 5, 2010)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> Randy said:
> 
> 
> > This thread doesn't have enough Flaw
> ...


----------



## Triple7 (May 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Flaw are still trying to make music, with a different singer under a different name. Even though apparently Chris Volz wasn't good for the band, I still enjoyed his vocals a lot.



EDIT: I stand corrected apparently they recently released a third album. And it appears Chris Volz is still in the band?

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=6483265&blogId=526699146


----------



## Triple7 (May 5, 2010)

New Flaw Tracks


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2010)

soldierkahn said:


> the second guitar if i remember correctly should be an Ibanez AX7221 which he used for all of through the eyes and for endagered species



Jason wasn't in Flaw for Endangered Species. And yes, that is the 7221.

MuchMusic (now FUSE) ran a Flaw contest about 7 years ago and the winner got a 7221. It was me.  

After I had already sold the 7221 I started playing guitar with.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 6, 2010)

^ Nice


----------



## lucasreis (May 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> wow your the only person to hear a similarity to faith no more besides me that i have talked to! do you have a favorite song and why?after you go, ill tell you my favorite and why



My favorite song from them is probably The Wrist. XX is a fucking awesome record.  

It has similarities fo Faith No More, the keyboard is one of the things that remind me the most of FNM, for example. And Jeff's voice tone reminds me of a cross between Mike Patton and Ian Astbury, from the Cult.


----------



## soldierkahn (May 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> Jason wasn't in Flaw for Endangered Species. And yes, that is the 7221.
> 
> MuchMusic (now FUSE) ran a Flaw contest about 7 years ago and the winner got a 7221. It was me.
> 
> After I had already sold the 7221 I started playing guitar with.




my bad, i forgot that the fight between Jason and Chris happened when they were touring for TTE. I still think its funny that Jason knocked Chris on his ass lol...


----------



## soldierkahn (May 6, 2010)

damn, it looks like Chris B and Jason walked away from the project  I really loved Chris's rhythm style...


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, I really liked Chris's drumming as well, wonder what happened.


----------



## soldierkahn (May 6, 2010)

lol, with those guys, haha you should know as well as I do, ANYTHINGS possible lol. I was kinda impressed with their new tunes though... definitely need to get into a better studio tough, or at least get them mastered.


----------



## hypermagic (May 6, 2010)

No Soulfly or late Sepultura?

I'm Disappoint









Deftones are well known and loved here so I'll skip them

But old school staind needs some love





Shit it's like i'm 11 years old again!


----------



## Demiurge (May 6, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> But old school staind needs some love




Aw, this takes me back.


----------



## jymellis (May 6, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> My favorite song from them is probably The Wrist. XX is a fucking awesome record.
> 
> It has similarities fo Faith No More, the keyboard is one of the things that remind me the most of FNM, for example. And Jeff's voice tone reminds me of a cross between Mike Patton and Ian Astbury, from the Cult.




off of XX my favorite is prolly "the new cult king"


----------



## lucasreis (May 6, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> No Soulfly or late Sepultura?
> 
> I'm Disappoint
> 
> ...




Being Brazilian, Soulfly and Sepultura always had a softspot in my heart. Max showed a lot of people here that it was possible to make it in foreign countries playing metal, he is really an inspiration to me. I just never mentioned it in this thread because a lot of people don't consider Sepultura nu-metal, but they did experiment with a lot of stuff during some point, and Soulfly started as a nu-metal acted but ended up evolving to something different, and very cool anyway! I aprove of your post...

And old Staind rules too!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2010)

Soulfly are awesome, I saw them in London a year or so ago. Great band, though the Cavalera Conspiracy album is probably the best I've heard from Max + Rizzo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 7, 2010)

Cavalera Conspiracy is quite a good album. Too bad three or four tracks are kinda forgettable.


----------



## thyrteen13 (Jul 23, 2010)

I Love the old Nu Metal movement...lol Flaw was and still is my Favorite!


----------



## matt397 (Jul 23, 2010)

This: 

This I think is my favourite Staind song


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 24, 2010)

Staind is the definition of sellout. I used to like their stuff off the Dysfunction album because of how bleak it was, but it got boring after I was about thirteen and no longer chronically depressed. I then was able to look at their discography objectively and realized just how low they had sunk in the pursuit of commercial success.


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 24, 2010)

I still love this band, even if their last album was shit. Although their newest track is pretty good, even if it's not a quarter as heavy as this song.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 24, 2010)

On a more positive note, I very much look forward to this new Limp Bizkit album  Loved the preview track and the clip so far, sounds like it will be awesome 

The new Korn album was also mighty good compared to the last few


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 25, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> The new Korn album was also mighty good compared to the last few



Yes. It's really growing on me the more I listened to it. Apart from a couple tracks (Lead the Parade and Let the Guilt Go) it's a really solid album. I think it would have been infinitely better had they gotten to this point with Head and David still in the band but if they stay on this track I definitely have a more positive outlook on their future.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 25, 2010)

^  on all nearly all points (I too really dislike Lead The Parade, though I liked Let The Guilt Go ).

It really would have been interesting had Head still been in the band, to see exactly where they'd have gone, sonically, but the album is definitely a step in the right direction 

Personally, i'd like to see the slightly more compressed tone of Follow The Leader or Take A Look In The Mirror come back instead of the really dry, thick tone on this one, but I think that was Heads' thing, so probably not going to happen


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 25, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^  on all nearly all points (I too really dislike Lead The Parade, though I liked Let The Guilt Go ).
> 
> It really would have been interesting had Head still been in the band, to see exactly where they'd have gone, sonically, but the album is definitely a step in the right direction
> 
> Personally, i'd like to see the slightly more compressed tone of Follow The Leader or Take A Look In The Mirror come back instead of the really dry, thick tone on this one, but I think that was Heads' thing, so probably not going to happen



I actually really like the guitar tone they got. They obviously aimed for the tone from the first 2 albums, which I've missed. But they're waaaay too far back in the mix for my taste. 

My bigger issue with Korn post-Head is simply that Munky is not anywhere near as good at coming up with riffs. Listening to the variety on Head's solo album compared to this really makes me wish things were different at Korn central. And Luzier is a great drummer but he just doesn't contribute the same feel that Silveria did. Of course, I'm convinced that JD had been taking more and more control of writing the drum parts for years (basically, since the QOTD soundtrack) so it's not exactly like Silveria was fully contributing on his last few albums with the band anyway (and I'd wager that is a big part of why he left).


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 25, 2010)

Never understood blind hate for numetal that still persists, probably because I wasn't exactly part of the scene at the time.

System of A Down I must credit, because if it wasn't for them I wouldn't have got into Metallica and wouldn't have therefore started playing guitar. Before them I wasn't attached to music at all and that's when I realized the genre called metal was a real thing, I didn't even know SoaD were called numetal until a while later. Still don't quite get the association.

I've never actually heard of Sepultura being called numetal, I don't like any of their newer material but I thought they were cemented as thrash.

Never liked SLipknot, always thought they tried too hard to sound heavy without musicality, a similar reason I don't like much Xcore but I can appreciate some people do enjoy listening to them.

KoRn I have at times quite enjoyed, some of their songs sound quite dark and creepy with a great heavy atmosphere but some just sound weak to me, ie Freak on a LEash

Found a few Mushroomhead songs I've liked as well, just never explored into them.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 25, 2010)

Blackhearted said:


> Staind is the definition of sellout. I used to like their stuff off the Dysfunction album because of how bleak it was, but it got boring after I was about thirteen and no longer chronically depressed. I then was able to look at their discography objectively and realized just how low they had sunk in the pursuit of commercial success.



God I cant stand that word, Sell out, people throw it around so loosely now adays. Musical tastes evolve the same as everything else in this world. I dont think they sold out I simply think there tastes changed over time an so was reflected in there material. Yeah sure in my opinion pretty much 90% of there material is boring an tasteless but I surely dont think they "sold out."



Demoniac said:


> On a more positive note, I very much look forward to this new Limp Bizkit album  Loved the preview track and the clip so far, sounds like it will be awesome
> 
> The new Korn album was also mighty good compared to the last few



New Limp Bizkit album I am definately looking forward, I think Wes Borland is such an interesting guitar player.
Just got the new Korn though........
I think the only person in that band that could really write anything decent, vocal lines included, was Head.


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 25, 2010)

Thing is, man, Staind is really the only band I feel I can apply it to, because artists' creative inclinations do change, and I can respect that, IF it is truly because the artist no longer enjoys the music he/she is making and wants to do something different from a creative standpoint. To me, watching Staind's progression over the last ten years with the benefit of twenty twenty hindsight, it's clear (to me at least) that they've made a conscious effort to become more palatable to a mainstream audience and pump out radio singles. Ever since their mainstream breakthrough with the It's Been Awhile single, they've gotten softer with every album. Which would be fine if the music was still good. Which is actually why I still enjoy Linkin Park, because their last album, while in my opinion being a completely different style than their first two albums, is still enjoyable music to my ears. I don't mind that they're not longer as heavy, or that they don't incorporate rapping as often because the music is still fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2010)

matt397 said:


> God I cant stand that word, Sell out, people throw it around so loosely now adays. Musical tastes evolve the same as everything else in this world. I dont think they sold out I simply think there tastes changed over time an so was reflected in there material. Yeah sure in my opinion pretty much 90% of there material is boring an tasteless but I surely dont think they "sold out."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man, nowadays any old band that doesn't put out material as strong as their first album is labelled a sellout. The term applies to a few bands definitely, but Slipknot for instance I don't consider a sellout. 

And agreed, they need Head back. He was a far more technical player than Munky and added important layers to KoRn songs.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 25, 2010)

Munky wrote some of the coolest Korn tunes imho ("Did my time" for example) but yeah, Head's solostuff sounds a lil' bit better than munky's though I think both are lacking something. 
Thogether they can write the coolest shit ever, it's like they are compensating a "lack" in their songwriting style. They were like a riff-unit back in the days 
Ray on the other hand is imho a much better drummer than david was. He can do anything David did and more and his style fits Korn very well. 
But: add Shane as a permanent member to the band 
They just need another guitarist in the writing process. Or maybe Mick Thomson if Slipknot won't continue (fuck, I hope they won't break up) lol
Somebody who knows what Korn should feel like and acts as counterpart for munky.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 25, 2010)

Blackhearted said:


> it's clear (to me at least) that they've made a conscious effort to become more palatable to a mainstream audience and pump out radio singles. Ever since their mainstream breakthrough with the It's Been Awhile single, they've gotten softer with every album.


Well, honestly I think your just backing up what Ive been saying. Your saying that because of the mainstream success of "its been awhile" they started writing softer stuff. The fact remains that they wrote Break the Cycle which was quite soft compared to there previous albums and then became progressively softer which would be indicative of a band that is evolving as musicians, there musical tastes have simply changed. In there defence, they were like 18 years old when they first started out, Aaron Lewis is 38 years old now. Over that length of time everyones musical interest change, usually. When I was 5 I fuckin loved Roy Orbison an Tom Petty, you think I listen to that shit now ?  



vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah man, nowadays any old band that doesn't put out material as strong as their first album is labelled a sellout. The term applies to a few bands definitely, but Slipknot for instance I don't consider a sellout.
> 
> And agreed, they need Head back. He was a far more technical player than Munky and added important layers to KoRn songs.





Marv Attaxx said:


> Munky wrote some of the coolest Korn tunes imho ("Did my time" for example) but yeah, Head's solostuff sounds a lil' bit better than munky's though I think both are lacking something.
> Thogether they can write the coolest shit ever, it's like they are compensating a "lack" in their songwriting style. They were like a riff-unit back in the days
> Ray on the other hand is imho a much better drummer than david was. He can do anything David did and more and his style fits Korn very well.
> But: add Shane as a permanent member to the band
> ...



Yeah in my opinion anyway, I personally think that Head was the work horse in that band. This new album was suppose to be there big come back an there were honestly a few tracks on that album I couldnt even get halfway through. Yeah Oildale had some solid hooks in it but even that track had some pretty weak spots in it. Self titled, Life is peachy, follow the leader, issues, untouchables, I can listen to any of those albums front to back. they were solid albums. Anything after was just boring.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2010)

For the record, according to Joey Jordison Slipknot are continuing and you can expect more material.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> For the record, according to Joey Jordison Slipknot are continuing and you can expect more material.


Sweet, love me some slipknot.


----------



## Joose (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad this thread popped up.

'Cause I found my old ADEMA shirt today! Haha. I can't believe it's still in decent shape. I wore the shiiiit out of this shirt back in the day.

Hell, I still listen to their first album and "Unstable".


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 25, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Ray on the other hand is imho a much better drummer than david was. He can do anything David did and more and his style fits Korn very well.
> But: add Shane as a permanent member to the band



See, I agree that he's probably a better drummer technically, I just don't agree that he fits as well or that he's contributing as much as David did. Like I said though, I'm of the opinion that JD has taken over a lot of the writing of drums. I may be wrong, but I doubt it.

Also, I'm kind of torn as to whether they should start including Shane in the writing process. His personal style is obviously VERY different from what Korn has always been so, while he is a great guitarist, I'd be concerned about how his influence would manifest and how that would affect what I, personally, want to hear from the band.



matt397 said:


> Well, honestly I think your just backing up what Ive been saying. Your saying that because of the mainstream success of "its been awhile" they started writing softer stuff. The fact remains that they wrote Break the Cycle which was quite soft compared to there previous albums and then became progressively softer which would be indicative of a band that is evolving as musicians, there musical tastes have simply changed. In there defence, they were like 18 years old when they first started out, Aaron Lewis is 38 years old now. Over that length of time everyones musical interest change, usually. When I was 5 I fuckin loved Roy Orbison an Tom Petty, you think I listen to that shit now ?



While I do agree that the term "sellout" is thrown about waaaay too much, there is something to the claim when a band's taste happens to change in lock step with what will bring them more money. I think Staind fall somewhere in the middle actually. I think that Aaron Lewis has always wanted to take things in a softer direction (not sure about the rest of the band) and I think that ended up lining up with what started getting airplay for them.

When I think sellout, the band that automatically pops into my head is Sugar Ray. They're the perfect example. Fly was the only song they'd ever done that sounded even remotely like that, they got tons of exposure for it, then they did nothing but songs that sounded just like it.


----------



## DSilence (Jul 25, 2010)

Thought I would represent New Zealand numetal and post some links, here you go lol

Blindspott


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2010)

Bumping a good thread, because I'm listening to Ill Nino at the mo and they're brilliant.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

I've actually had them on quite a bit lately. Love how saturated their guitar tone was on Revolution Revolucion.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2010)

Their quite epic and more complex than a lot of nu metal bands which I like, nice different sound.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

After you mentioned it I put them back on 

Had Unreal, Liar and Rumba on before, got "I Am Loco" blaring now, then the rest of the album will follow


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if it was mentioned earlier but I was reminded of this little diddy earlier today:


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread needs Crossbreed. Industrial/Nu-Metal goodness


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2010)

^


Also, since we were talking Ill Nino earlier... one of my favorite lines from a song ever:



> Sucker! Punk-ass motherfucker!
> I am loco!
> Te falta un poco!
> To get your ass in a choke-hold!



...that pretty much describes Ill Nino in a nutshell right there.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah those guys.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 17, 2010)

For me Korn was the epitome of my favorite sound. It wasnt everything I was looking for, but it was everything I didnt know I was looking for. 

My favorite bands from the prime of Nu:

Korn
Slipknot
Fear Factory
Adema (Early Adema)
Spineshank
Deftones
Ill Nino
POD
SOAD(Effin hate them now but their first album was tits)
Sevendust
Static-X
Tool
Rage Against The Machine

I love(d) all these bands. 

They're all popularily called Nu-Metal yet so different. Their only common factor is their candid agression and disreguard for standard music. I try to carry that on with my songwriting.


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> SOAD


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

I still love SOAD. I really, really do. Everything except the first album


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## rectifryer (Oct 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I still love SOAD. I really, really do. Everything except the first album


 Hahaha I know I am alone on this hahaha.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

It's alright, we  you anyway despite your bizarre preferences


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> Hahaha I know I am alone on this hahaha.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

Quick, everybody point and laugh!


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 18, 2010)

Just posting to say Mudvayne's LD50 album is awesome.

Also I loved the first SOAD album.

I outta here... thats why we pray..


----------



## Joose (Oct 18, 2010)

Listenin' to Sevendust's "Animosity" album right now. So, so good...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 18, 2010)

Sevendust are awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2010)

Long overdue, but I can't deny that Nu Metal did help in shaping my musical tastes. 

So I'll post my fave Nu Metal band.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2010)

Also funny enough, this song was part of the Nu Metal scene. My friend told me about this band and showed me their old mp3.com website. I checked it out, and when I heard it, it blew me away. I told my friend that these guys are gonna be huge! HUGE I TELL YA!


This was the song I heard. 




Look what happened...


----------



## armenia4ever (Oct 18, 2010)

The most important Nu Metal song of all time, or at least the heaviest one that imo still blows away some of today's "hardcore" is Mudvayne's "Dig"
YouTube - Mudvayne Dig Lyrics


----------



## armenia4ever (Oct 18, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> Just posting to say Mudvayne's LD50 album is awesome.
> 
> Also I loved the first SOAD album.
> 
> I outta here... thats why we pray..



Woot, I completely identify with this post. LD 50 was a sick album and SOAD's first album, their self titled one, was easily their best.

Songs like Sugar, Suite Pee, PLUCK, Soil, War, Mind, damn, was that album sick. System at its finest.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't mind the first, but it just didn't have... something... I don't know, everything after just agreed with me better


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 19, 2010)

armenia4ever said:


> The most important Nu Metal song of all time, or at least the heaviest one that imo still blows away some of today's "hardcore" is Mudvayne's "Dig"
> YouTube - Mudvayne Dig Lyrics


 

Mudvayne used to be HEAVY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT
and now they're like Creed without worship or something, what happened


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 19, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I don't mind the first, but it just didn't have... something... I don't know, everything after just agreed with me better



Bah... I've always felt like they got worse and worse over time and more full of themselves. And the more Malakian started singing.... ugh. Hypnotize was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 19, 2010)

Mudvayne are fucking awesome. I have all of their albums, even though I don't like their recent change in style. LD50 and Lost & Found are my two favourite albums. L&F had more radio friendly stuff on it, but it was still extremely well written and had a chilling atmosphere to it. Combined the darkness of the first album with a more straighforward writing style.


----------



## Misanthropy (Oct 19, 2010)

i downloaded "dig" the other week, i go nuts when they play it at the clubs......also new ill nino album out on the 26th october!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh nice, I only just got a listen to Enigma the other day  Way better than the one before it that's for sure.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 19, 2010)

Hardly any love for biohazard. These guys deserve a little more recognition imo.

Use to listen to this album constantly.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 20, 2010)

I wouldn't really consider Biohazard nu metal. I do like them though.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 10, 2010)

Picked up the 6 string for the first time in a long while an played through my limp bizkit discography, 3 Dollar Bill an Significant Other and CSHDFW are such good albums, It was nice to feel like I was 15 years old again.


----------



## Joose (Nov 11, 2010)

^Dude, Wes' riffs are great. So different and creative. I still play quite a few songs off Chocolate Starfish just for fun. Hot Dog, My Generation, My Way, Take A Look Around and It'll Be Okay. Fun stuff.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Nov 11, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Long overdue, but I can't deny that Nu Metal did help in shaping my musical tastes.
> 
> So I'll post my fave Nu Metal band.




I TOTALLY forgot about this band. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Coryd (Nov 12, 2010)

Pulse Ultra was such a great band! I got to see them at Ozzfest one year. If you like them check out The Chronicles of Israfel


----------



## Joose (Nov 12, 2010)

Old school!


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 12, 2010)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> When i was 15 and 16 my favorite bands were Korn, Slipknot, Mudvayne, Deftones, Static-X, Hed PE, Otep, etc. It was bands like these that were the reason i even picked up a guitar. They opened the door for me into the world of heavy music. Each year that goes by since then i find myself listening to heavier and more brutal bands. These days i really cant stand Nu-Metal, but still, i owe the genre pretty much everything i am today. I still like some of those bands early albums, i'll give them a listen from time to time when i feel like re-living my highschool memories.



+1

Nu-metal is the single reason that I listen to the metal I do now, or play guitar. I never got into 80s metal. However, I LOVE nu-metal and think it may be my favorite genre, or at least in the top 2 genres. Like many before have posted, but I feel I must contribute, I love, and will ALWAYS love deep in my heart:

1. *DEFTONES*
2. Taproot
3. Relative Ash
4. Taproot
5. Factory 81
6. *Old* Linkin Park (Meteora and before)
7. P.O.D.
8. Mudvayne
9. Nonpoint
10. Korn
11. Disturbed
12. Limp Bizkit (first 2 cds only)
13. Staind (Dysfunction and Break the Cycle only)
14. Adema
15. Lostprophets (Fake sound of Progress only)
16. Lucerin Blue
17. Orgy
18. Pulse Ultra
19. Smile Empty Soul
20. System of a Down


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 12, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Long overdue, but I can't deny that Nu Metal did help in shaping my musical tastes.
> 
> So I'll post my fave Nu Metal band.




This guy knows whats up. Pulse Ultra is sooo underrated.


----------



## Gitte (Nov 12, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> I wouldn't really consider Biohazard nu metal. I do like them though.


thats true. Biohazard needs a thread on its own


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 12, 2010)

Joose said:


> Old school!



New school!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2010)

Sevendust is awesome, gotta love their cover of Goin' back to cali


----------



## techjsteele (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll admit, most of the music that influences my playing comes from what people call nu-metal. I am a major fan of Korn, Static-X, Limp Bizkit, Adema, Staind, and many more bands that are considered "nu-metal". To be honest, being a child of metal (my 3rd grade school pic was taken with a Megadeth shirt on ), I like all forms of metal. I hope people will eventually look past all of the genre/sub-genre bias and just enjoy metal for what it is, which is pure, unbridled awesomeness.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2010)

^


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2011)

Since these the cossed my mind earlier today:


----------



## Meatbucket (May 1, 2011)

And this next one isn't that Nu-Metal but it definitely has the feel to it.


----------



## cregmachine (May 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I still listen to:
> 
> Korn
> Slipknot
> ...



same here, good choice of bands there mate


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2011)

On a somewhat consistent basis, I listen to Taproot (1st album), Apartment 26, and Switched as far as "nu-metal" goes.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 1, 2011)

You know.... one day, on here, we're going to be sitting around talking about how some bands were able to evolve, but others either failed to grow, or jumped on the bandwagon because it was popular...

....to be Djent.


----------



## matt397 (May 1, 2011)

40 Below Summer anyone ? anyone ?


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2011)

^Do love me some 40 Below.


----------



## Djent (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 2, 2011)

Weirdly enough, I was born in 1996 but never really got into nu-metal, barring Slipknot and Linkin Park. Never listened to Limp Bizkit or KoRn, and all of the more "obscure" ones I'd never even heard of haha


----------



## matt397 (May 3, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Weirdly enough, I was born in 1996 but never really got into nu-metal, barring Slipknot and Linkin Park. Never listened to Limp Bizkit or KoRn, and all of the more "obscure" ones I'd never even heard of haha


 
Well if you were born in 1996 then you'd of been about 4 years old by the time the nu-metal scene was essentially over, right ?


----------



## Espaul (May 3, 2011)

I like Dream Theaters Train of Thoughts 

(this is probably gonna irritate everyone, sorry)


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 5, 2018)

Bumping this because a post in "Unpopular Opinions" by one @PunkBillCarson got me thinking on it...at least until this thread dies out again, all us nu-metal aficionados need a place to find new music and wax poetic about all the old stuff. I will throw in a couple new songs I have been enjoying the hell out of lately, and a couple old standbys. Hope someone finds something they dig here!

Sylar


Opia


6gig


Pulse Ultra


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 5, 2018)

Pulse Ultra, OneSideZero, From Zero
There were some good bands!


----------



## gunch (Nov 5, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Pulse Ultra, OneSideZero, From Zero
> There were some good bands!


Ye


----------



## thrsher (Nov 6, 2018)

I saw pulse ultra open from meshuggah, down and system of a down 2003


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone remember these guys? I wore the crap out of this CD.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 7, 2018)

Just going to assume we all spent a few pages praising Linkin Park’s first two albums? Especially Hybrid Theory though. Good god, THAT was fucking Nu-Metal.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 10, 2018)

Honestly, this thread comes at a good time, because lately I've been back into throwing in some Nu Metal.
And go figure, From Zero gets a mention. Loved One Nation Under, incredibly underrated in the Nu Metal genre, and there's some damn good melodic stuff on there. "The Other Side" in particular is great to sing along to while driving.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 13, 2018)

Rational Gaze said:


> Anyone remember these guys? I wore the crap out of this CD.




You and me both, for sure!! Such an excellent, underrated album "Subject to Change" was, and lots of fun to tune to A-standard and jam out on!! 



Ralyks said:


> Honestly, this thread comes at a good time, because lately I've been back into throwing in some Nu Metal.
> And go figure, From Zero gets a mention. Loved One Nation Under, incredibly underrated in the Nu Metal genre, and there's some damn good melodic stuff on there. "The Other Side" in particular is great to sing along to while driving.



Could not have said any of that better myself, From Zero is the damn bee's knees!! I only wish my voice were high enough to match Jett's, so that I could sing along as well.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Nov 13, 2018)

people seem to love the Integ 2000 record. i dunno, i think it's terrible, but this song is kind of heavy



featuring members of Mushroomhead


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 14, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> people seem to love the Integ 2000 record. i dunno, i think it's terrible, but this song is kind of heavy
> 
> 
> 
> featuring members of Mushroomhead



Add me to those people, this is freakin' tight.  Thanks for the heads-up!!

I have really been digging the shit out of DVSR lately, their latest EP "Therapy" is excellent, it is a bit djenty, so it has some new-school in there, but they also have a significant vintage nu-metal flavor, think what would happen if 3rd Strike discovered 8-strings.


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 14, 2018)

Talking about new school new metal? Just going to drop this gem here!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 15, 2018)

So I went back and started listening to a bunch of this stuff again, some of which I haven't heard in at least 15 years...
So far OneSideZero and Pulse Ultra still actually hold up pretty well, but the rest of it is way too of-the-era for me to still get into it. Anybody remember Endo? I think their whole album was recorded through a POD bean, lol.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 16, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> So I went back and started listening to a bunch of this stuff again, some of which I haven't heard in at least 15 years...
> So far OneSideZero and Pulse Ultra still actually hold up pretty well, but the rest of it is way too of-the-era for me to still get into it. Anybody remember Endo? I think their whole album was recorded through a POD bean, lol.


ENDO!!! Love me some Endo, even the 2nd album everyone hates to death.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 20, 2018)

Rational Gaze said:


> Anyone remember these guys? I wore the crap out of this CD.




YES! SW1TCHED was one of the best bands during that time and extremely underrated. I didn't discover them until many years after they dissolved. They had some serious talent though. Ben Schigel, the singer, opened Spider Studios in Cleveland and was a producer on several of Chimaira's records I believe. BC Kotchmit was a great lead player who later worked with Eye Empire and now Nonpoint. Chad Szelinga the drummer went on to Breaking Benjamin. And finally Corey Lowery was a member briefly, after he played with Stuck Mojo, Stereomud, and before Dark New Day/Eye Empire/Seether.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 20, 2018)

duffbeer33 said:


> YES! SW1TCHED was one of the best bands during that time and extremely underrated. I didn't discover them until many years after they dissolved. They had some serious talent though. Ben Schigel, the singer, opened Spider Studios in Cleveland and was a producer on several of Chimaira's records I believe. BC Kotchmit was a great lead player who later worked with Eye Empire and now Nonpoint. Chad Szelinga the drummer went on to Breaking Benjamin. And finally Corey Lowery was a member briefly, after he played with Stuck Mojo, Stereomud, and before Dark New Day/Eye Empire/Seether.


Dude, you sound like me talking over myself blasting "Evergreen" by Dark New Day, trying to make myself heard over the epic din.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 21, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Dude, you sound like me talking over myself blasting "Evergreen" by Dark New Day, trying to make myself heard over the epic din.



YES! Evergreen is a great tune. That whole DnD debut album is. They were signed to Warner Brothers too. Too bad Clint left them to go raise hell with Korn in 2007


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 23, 2018)

duffbeer33 said:


> YES! Evergreen is a great tune. That whole DnD debut album is. They were signed to Warner Brothers too. Too bad Clint left them to go raise hell with Korn in 2007


Damn it man, I wish there was a way to neg rep specific sentences in a post, and have it reflect on what is being said, and not the user. I would straight up smash the hate button to bits for that last sentence...I miss me some DnD.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 27, 2018)

Just going to drop this here...


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 28, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> Just going to drop this here...



Now this thread is cookin'! That album of theirs was so great, as was the unreleased follow-up "Apology Accepted". Too bad about their guitarist Eddie Rendini, though...RIP. 

Speaking of bands with guitarists who no longer shred in this world, anyone else here dig Twisted Method? I saw them in 2004, and it was easily one of the best shows I have ever seen, with Dope as the headliner.


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 29, 2018)

Brand new Flaw!!


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 29, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Too bad about their guitarist Eddie Rendini, though...RIP.



Eddie The Kydd died?! Awww man  He was one of the first dudes I noticed with a seven string back when.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe I missed it but I can't believe no one mentioned Ultraspank in this thread.

Their self titled album was one of my favorite of that era. 2nd album was pretty cool too.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 29, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Now this thread is cookin'! That album of theirs was so great, as was the unreleased follow-up "Apology Accepted". Too bad about their guitarist Eddie Rendini, though...RIP.
> 
> Speaking of bands with guitarists who no longer shred in this world, anyone else here dig Twisted Method? I saw them in 2004, and it was easily one of the best shows I have ever seen, with Dope as the headliner.




I loved these guys too. Speaking of Dope, it was really kind of strange to see Dope and Hed(PE) play at a local seafood restaurant near Baltimore. That place generally has like battle of the bands, and local bar artists with a capacity of maybe 50-60? It was just weird.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 30, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> Eddie The Kydd died?! Awww man  He was one of the first dudes I noticed with a seven string back when.


Sadly, he did indeed. 

http://loudwire.com/cold-darwins-waiting-room-eddie-the-kydd-rendini-dies/

Dude laid down some of the most epic nu-riffs to ever nu, DWR was a soundtrack to many good (and bad, see "Spent") times for me.



FILTHnFEAR said:


> Maybe I missed it but I can't believe no one mentioned Ultraspank in this thread.
> 
> Their self titled album was one of my favorite of that era. 2nd album was pretty cool too.


I didn't read the whole thread, but even if they were mentioned before, they are good enough to warrant another mention, as is Pete and Neil's other heavy band, Lo-Pro!!


----------

